# Nissan 200sx SE 1997 Transmission problem



## DaxAlpha (May 15, 2017)

I am experiencing a sort of lag, and slow down when shifting, my car has recently started leaking (within the past few days) and I have noticed there is a loose wire just hanging from what I assume is my transmission, it is the block below my starter and engine, 

Today when driving I was able to shift fine and there was no lag, however I feel that if I were to stall or shift slightly off, I'm afraid that might cause do more damage, even just going fast or long distances im just now sure about, I'm not sure of the mechanics, I will gladly post a picture, to the best that I can, I currently do not have a car jack to lift my car.

I would like to know what the problem is, if i can fix it by myself, and if i can't for mech savvy reasons, how much it would cost to fix?


----------



## Necronomicon (Mar 27, 2017)

post the picture. What was it leaking?


----------

